# cárcamo



## arjaume

Busco la traducción de "cárcamo" al inglés. Un cárcamo es una fosa que se hace en el suelo para capturar agua pluvial o tratada para posteriormente ser bombeada a algun sitio.​​"El cárcamo de bombeo se llenó tras la gran tormenta del fin de semana".​​Alberto Rodriguez Jaume​​​​


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Alberto... y bienvenido al foro.

El Diccionario Técnico Limusa indica:
cárcamo = *sump; pump sump; wheel pit; suction pit*.

Según lo que explicas, estimo que la última acepción será la más indicada, pero la primera también podría aplicar. Verifica el uso común en el país al que vaya dirigida tu traducción.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## arjaume

Te agradezco mucho tu ayuda launarazario. Efectivamente, sucction pit sería la más indicada.

Un abrazo y venga la suerte!

Alberto


----------



## lauranazario

Siempre un placer... y un abrazo caribeño.
LN


----------



## wilcar

The origin is from Pais Basco or Basque country, Pais Basque in French. It means potter/pot maker or maybe even a cook. I hope this helps.


----------



## Anatol

My husband who is an English speaker recommended me: WATER CAVE. Cheers.


----------



## cirrus

Water cave sounds insatisfactory to my mind and doesn't really match the register either. The description is about flood alleviation so how about flood storage?


----------



## pilot321

Cárcamo , how about, "Bund" if you have a tank of liquid fuel for example, there is a wall around it to contain all the liquid if the tank bursts or leaks. This construction is called a "Bund" en Español, "Carcamo"
Carl


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

wilcar said:


> The origin is from Pais Basco


"País Vasco" en castellano ("País Basco" en portugués).

Y sobre el origen de _cárcamo_, salvo por la referencia del wiktionary, que menciona no más "de origen vasco", y por la existencia de un pueblo en Álava de nombre Cárcamo (cuyo origen en realidad radica en el apellido de la mujer de su fundador, allá por el 1200), no hay datos que sugieran tal. En vasco, la voz _cárcamo_ podría significar _lugar de piedra_ (_kar_, piedra; -_ama_, lugar de). En realidad _cárcamo_ se asume como variante de _cárcavo_ ("hoyo de molino"), probablemente relacionado con la voz latina _caccăbus_, olla.

En cuanto a su lectura en inglés, la definición específica planteada por el OP alude a "cárcamos de bombeo", que son tanques donde llega el agua proveniente de la red sanitaria o de la red pluvial y que pueden equiparse con bombas para la retirada posterior del agua (ver aquí por ejemplo: Carcamos de bombeo ). En tanto que tal, *sump pit *parece lectura ajustada de _cárcamo_ en este caso en particular. _Dug well _podría ser una lectura alternativa a tener en cuenta, aunque seguro un experto en el tema podría ser de más ayuda aquí 


** sobre "_bund_", no estoy seguro de que encaje aquí. Ésta es la definición de _bund_ del MW:
_1: an embankment used especially in India to control the flow of water_​_2*: *an embanked thoroughfare along a river or the sea especially in the Far East_​


----------



## Pablo75

Estoy de acuerdo con las sugerencias de LN y de Chema. Siendo muchas las variantes técnicas, de uso, de escala, etc., llevan a emplear distintos nombres tanto en español como en inglés.

cárcamo = sump; wheel pit 

cárcamo de succión = suction pit

(Diccionario para Ingenieros EI-IE - Luis A. Robb)


En las modernas instalaciones de bombeo de sistemas sanitarios (no en las históricas de molinos y norias de donde procede el término cárcamo), como equivalente a "cárcamo de bombeo" el término más empleado (a mi criterio) por manuales y por especificaciones técnicas es *wet well*.

wet well = pozo sumidero o de aspiración (Diccionario para Ingenieros EI-IE - Luis A. Robb)


En Wikipedia:

"Pumping station": ...."Sewage is fed into and stored in a pit, commonly known as a _wet well_ " 

"Sewage pumping": .... "wet pit"

En un documento de FAO: Pump well  (personalmente no me gusta pump well = pozo de bombas, ya que podría entenderse como un dry well, el pozo que aloja las bombas pero no contiene líquido)


----------

